# Surly Big Dummy Frame Bag #2



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my second custom frame bag from Scott at Porcelain Rocket. I loved the first one so much that I wanted to use up that wasted space on top of the chain stays...










The bag rocks...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great bags Vik :thumbsup:


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

_Nice._

Your blog post answered most of my potential questions on "_more_ storage? what?"

Are you able to get to the bag in motion? I'd like a place to stash a phone and camera (and wallet/heavy stuff from my pockets) that would be easily accessible while riding. I've got a kids seat that straddles the top tube and interferes with mounting anything around the stem though. I put money down to get in line for a Revelate Designs bag, but hadn't figured out where the bag would go (I assumed something that would mount under the top tube, like his existing "Tangle" bag). 

I'd really like secure storage on the bike, and would buy something like a flip-up/locking deck lid in an instant. Too bad there isn't much space under the deck though, especially if using fenders.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice bags. Out of curiousity, what do you end up carrying in these bags, tools, clothes? Good use of the space(s) for sure.

*edit, NVM, read the blog. Nice that 1/2 the top bag is obscured, does it have a separate secret zipper?

Plum


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

anotherbrian said:


> Are you able to get to the bag in motion?


I wouldn't recommend that. Possible yes...but I've crashed over the bars doing the cellphone thing. I'm not a safety nazi, but at some point I figure it's better to stop and deal with task #2 than try and deal with it on the fly - especially if you've got a kidlet in the mix.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Plum said:


> Nice that 1/2 the top bag is obscured, does it have a separate secret zipper?
> 
> Plum


Well when you have the bag off the bike the 2nd zipper isn't secret, but you can't see it when the bag is mounted. I wouldn't put anything in there that was uber valuable. Maybe a better way to put it is that 2nd part of the bag is obscured so not easily noticed. Someone who spends sometime looking at the bag will find it without a lot of trouble, but it won't get spotted at a glance.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

nice!

I should give scott a call.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

hey vik:

can you post more pics of bag #2.

you know... all the little details, like the zipper, how big is it, etc...
how much space inside, if it has some plastic or not
details man

thanks


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Have a read of my blog post. If that doesn't address you questions let me know:

http://thelazyrando.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/surly-big-dummy-frame-bag-2/

Keep in mind that Scott will do full custom work so you can have virtually anything you want.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

vikb said:


> Have a read of my blog post. If that doesn't address you questions let me know:
> 
> http://thelazyrando.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/surly-big-dummy-frame-bag-2/
> 
> Keep in mind that Scott will do full custom work so you can have virtually anything you want.


thanks vik:

at the moment we have a dialog going

a new bag is probably on my horizon


----------

